# Support in tampa. Fl



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey guys, i'm wondering if there are any support groups that are very close to Tampa? Or if anyone that lived close to Tampa wanted to talk via skype or, message me for my phone number.. I want to make friends here <3 


We have to support each other because we're all going through the same problems <3


----------



## tampastorm91 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi im in tampa fl


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi I live near Tampa in Bradenton, but come to Tampa everyday


----------

